# Buckeye Electric Motorcycle Race Team



## LawlessEV (Oct 2, 2011)

Hello all,

I believe this is my first post to this list, (at least for a very long while). As many of you know the EVDL has moved away from EV racing discussion. Seems that there is a plethora of racing discussion at this address so I thought I would throw in with y'all. Almost a year ago my company Lawless Industries met with reps from Ohio State University and Aaron Equipment in Columbus, Ohio. That meeting was the beginning of our relationship with, and sponsorship of a brand new student led racing project, namely The Buckeye Electric Motorcycle Race Team. Last week the team, led by an extremely hard working and dedicated student leader Sean Ewing, finally got a chance to see the first fruits of their labor in Maxton, NC. I have attached a link to the team's Facebook site with a Press Release from the event and lots of great photos. The team has had many challenges in the past year, some that were unforeseen, and has persevered. I expect great things from them next season and beyond. Give them a shout out if you like what you see....

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...61624209.86465.167588746601855&type=1&theater

Shawn Lawless


----------



## albano (Jan 12, 2009)

LawlessEV said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I believe this is my first post to this list, (at least for a very long while). As many of you know the EVDL has moved away from EV racing discussion. Seems that there is a plethora of racing discussion at this address so I thought I would throw in with y'all. Almost a year ago my company Lawless Industries met with reps from Ohio State University and Aaron Equipment in Columbus, Ohio. That meeting was the beginning of our relationship with, and sponsorship of a brand new student led racing project, namely The Buckeye Electric Motorcycle Race Team. Last week the team, led by an extremely hard working and dedicated student leader Sean Ewing, finally got a chance to see the first fruits of their labor in Maxton, NC. I have attached a link to the team's Facebook site with a Press Release from the event and lots of great photos. The team has had many challenges in the past year, some that were unforeseen, and has persevered. I expect great things from them next season and beyond. Give them a shout out if you like what you see....
> 
> ...



Welcome aboard Shawn, hope to hear more from you


----------



## Jozzer (Mar 29, 2009)

Aye, welcome!
And congratulations on your speed record


----------

